# Caroline Daur - seen arriving at Louis Vuitton dinner during Haute Couture Week in Paris, 21.01.2020 (3x)



## Bowes (22 Jan. 2020)

*Caroline Daur - seen arriving at Louis Vuitton dinner during Haute Couture Week in Paris, 21.01.2020*



 

 

​


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2020)

Danke schön für Caro.


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2020)

Hübsch wie immer :thx: sehr


----------



## ladyoffashion (10 Mai 2022)

tanks for caro


----------



## cidi (11 Mai 2022)

lovely woman <3


----------

